# iPod Shuffle - Tri faux à la sychro



## putch3 (15 Février 2011)

Salut les pros ! 

Dans iTunes, je me suis crée une liste de lecture appelée "iPod" dans laquelle je mets les chansons que je veux mettre dans iPod Shuffle. Je synchronise uniquement cette liste de lecture avec mon Shuffle.
Or, une fois dans mon iPod, le tri des chansons est selon... "Date de l'ajout" dans iTunes !!  rien à voir...
Comment faire pour que le tri dans mon iPod soit le même quand dans ma liste de lecture créée ? Et j'ai remarqué qu'on ne peut pas changer le tri directement à partir de l'appareil en cliquant sur son icône dans la colonne de gauche...

Merci à tous !


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Hello.

Dans iTunes, est-ce qu'il y a la colonne "Date de l'ajout" affichée dans ta liste de lecture ?
Tes morceaux sont classés comment dans cette liste ?


----------



## putch3 (15 Février 2011)

Merci de ta réponse wath68.
Oui, j'avais la colonne "date de l'ajout" dans ma liste de lecture "iPod" que j'ai créée. Je viens de l'enlever, j'ai "restauré" l'iPod, puis synchronisé à nouveau. Même résultat, le tri est toujours dans l'ordre "date d'ajout", la 1ère piste lue dans mon iPod étant la dernière chanson importée dans iTunes, hier... :./


----------



## wath68 (15 Février 2011)

Bizarre.
Normalement iTunes synchronise en gardant le même ordre que dans les listes de lecture.
Je ne vois pas trop d'où peut venir ton problème.


----------



## putch3 (15 Février 2011)

Alors j'ai trouvé... par hasard.
Dans la colonne de gauche, sous l'icône de mon iPod quand il est branché, j'ai une icône "musique". Quand je cliques dessus, en bas à gauche de l'écran est inscrit "remplir depuis" avec une case ou je peux sélectionner ma liste de lecture. Je sélectionne celle que j'ai créée, en l'occurence "iPod", et je cliques sur "remplissage auto" en bas à droite de la même fenêtre. Et ça marche ! En passant par l'icône "musique" de mon iPod je peux changer l'ordre des morceaux et éjecter le iPod, les morceaux son trié selon ma nouvelle sélection.

Par contre si je clique sur mon iPod dans la colonne de gauche puis -musique-cocher synchroniser la musique-et que je choisi ma liste de lecture "iPod", j'ai une nouvelle icône nommée "iPod" qui apparaît sous l'icône "musique" de mon iPod, et le tri ne fonctionne pas...

Alors je ne vois la différence de procéder d'une manière ou d'une autre mais la 1ère semble être faite pour ça...

Merci de ton aide ! J'espère que ça a pu être utile pour d'autre


----------

